# My small collection



## youngslipper (Jun 19, 2017)

I am trying to grow mainly Phrags, 
The Paphs never really did well for me, so here we go;

longifolium var. Hartwegii
popowii
fischeri
schlimii 'Chris Steckner'
besseae
hirtzii
Eric Young
Grande
Sedenii
Cardinale
Fritz Schomburg
Eumelia Arias
kovachii x caricinum
Sorcerers Apprentice
Memoria Dick Clements 'Fox Valley' AM/AOS
Schroederae

Hope to add more soon, anyone know how many points the Fox Valley Mem. Dick Clemets got??


----------



## blondie (Jun 19, 2017)

Got some very nice plants there great collection


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2017)

That's a good start. Do you grow Disas also?


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi Eric,

Yes i have a few, tripetaloides and aurata, will add uniflora soon. Got alot of other african and south american orchids mainly


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2017)

You could make a mint with Disas over here. Thanks for sharing, hope to see some in bloom soon.


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 20, 2017)

I have alot of other side plant hobbies as well. I have a good number of Gesneriads and Clivias,
Im running out of space now...


----------



## Marius Titulesc (Jun 20, 2017)

youngslipper said:


> Hi Eric,
> 
> Yes i have a few, tripetaloides and aurata, will add uniflora soon. Got alot of other african and south american orchids mainly



Where did you get the Dias from? (if I'm not indiscreet)


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi, i am in South Africa, not sure where you live


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2017)

Romania maybe.


----------



## youngslipper (Jun 21, 2017)

I see now...


----------

